# Twins and Their Weights (at X Weeks Gestation)



## windbloom

I was just wondering if anyone had any weight measurements to share of their twins at any amount of weeks gestation.

I'm being watched with weekly ultrasounds and NST's since I didnt find out it was twins until 22 weeks.

At my most recent ultrasound I was told that the girls are only in the 13th and 16th percentiles for their weight, and if it got much lower than that I might need to be admitted to the hospital. I was told not to worry "yet" since I'm "not a huge lady" so I might just make small babies (although my son whom was born just over 38 weeks was 8lbs 3oz) So in all, I was just wondering how my twin girls' weights compared to other twins at X weeks.

Their weights have been as follows;

26 weeks, 4 days - Twin A: 1 lb 13 oz Twin B: 1 lb 12oz
28 weeks, 4 days - Twin A: 2 lbs 9oz Twin B: 2 lbs 8oz
31 weeks, 4 days - Twin A: 3 lbs 9oz Twin B: 3 lbs 8oz

With an EDD of 38 weeks (December 7th) that leaves 6 weeks and change for them to grow grow grow!! Any thoughts, tips, or twin weight gain shares would be appreciated! :help:

I'm so frustrated that I've had such a balls time gaining weight this pregnancy. Pregnant with my son, I gained just over 50 pounds!! and so far with this pregnancy I've only gained 25 (at nearly 32 weeks) and my OB says I could afford to have gained double that... the only difference seems to be Im eating LESS McDonalds and drinking LESS pop this time, and its like I'm being punished for it! :shrug: :hissy: I just dont get it!


----------



## LorettaClaire

Those weights sound good to me! Check out the chart in the link :)

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## windbloom

LorettaClaire said:


> Those weights sound good to me! Check out the chart in the link :)
> 
> https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm

Well I definitely like the look of that, so thank you!!
I previously found a different chart through google and it seemed alot less promising, so I definitely do like the look of this chart better... :haha:

I wonder why my twins' last weight measurement "was a bit under" then...
Dont they realize that they're just causing this pregnant lady extra worry!? :dohh:


----------



## LorettaClaire

My twins measurements have been just under at each appointment also but we also have to remember 

1. The are estimates and they can be VERY wrong lol
2. They are twins! Of course they measure smaller. They are sharing the same nutrients one baby would normally have and they also have ALOT less room to grow.

They do like to worry us an awful lot over nothing really lol Every baby is different!


----------



## AmandaAnn

At 31+1 my twins were estimated at 3 lb 7 oz (B) and 3 lb 0 oz (A). Twin A's weight rate of growth from the previous scan was concerning but twin B was fairly average, I believe. I delivered at 32 weeks exactly and they were 3 lb 7 oz (A) and 3 lb 14 oz (B). Your numbers look pretty good to me.


----------



## lizziedripping

Your numbers look fine to me too hun, and some babies are just under or over, but as long as they remain on their specific growth curve, it shouldn't be cause for concern.

The twin weight chart is brilliant, and became my 'bible' when I was pregnant with mine. My boys were estimated at 4 and 5Ibs at 31wks, and 5 and 6Ibs at 34wks. According to the chart they should have been 6/7Ibs at 38wks, but ended up being much more than that, so the scans are only ever a guide and not always accurate. Unfortunately, no one told my bigger boy he was a twin, and sharing the space - he grew like a larger than average singleton anyway lol. Your babies sound fine to me - you're doing a great job :) x


----------



## knitbit

At 27 weeks, my girls were 2lbs 1oz and 2lbs. (47th and 44th percentiles)
At 32 weeks, my girls were 4lbs and 3lbs 13oz. (41st and 38th percentiles)

I was told they were most concerned that they are close to the same size and that they should be within 20% of each other.


----------



## beckyboo1980

Found this really good website which has average weights for each week of gestation - looks like your twins are right on track!
https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## booboo42

mine were est. 2lb 13oz and 3lb 1oz at 28 weeks but they were a good bit above average growth.


----------

